
WeWork Paid with Stock for Acquisitions; Investors Aren’t Happy - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/weworks-parent-paid-with-stock-for-some-acquisitions-and-investors-in-those-startups-arent-happy-11569532277?mod=rsswn
======
gruglife
I’m sure that stock looked pretty good at the time. Unfortunately it’s hard to
predict the future

